# Tractor Seat Up Date Help



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

:dazed:  

Has anyone on the FORUM seen the post about ( AFTER MARKET TRACTOR SEAT or UP-DATE GARDEN TRACTOR SEAT POST?) Sometime back somewhere there was a member here or on the other forum ,that had a post/picture of a seat that could slide front/back. I only remember it was a red tractor.any help ? :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam I know on my Cub it will slide forward or backward and on the JD LT155 that i had used also did. So i thought all of them did Your don't or you want it to go back more then it does now:question:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*SEAT*

Hi there Jody.
Thank you for the input. No on the GT-5000 the seat can flip up but does not slide . I think the new GT-6000 tractor seat does slide. I found a picture that might be the one I was talking about ( Willies with all that mud on the tractor) I was just thinking about trying to get a seat that can slide.
You know them old truck drivers gotta always change something.Wife told me to take off some of the CHROME and I would have more room. I just told her * " SHE THINK'S MY TRACTOR IS SEXIE"*
* *
* *
* *
* *
:tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sam,
They have the sliders in the Northern Tool & Equipment catalog.

Be warned, if you request a catalog...you'll start receiving them at a rate of 1-2 a week 

They also have a website.

Northern


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*SEAT*

Thanks Randy. What type of seat do you have on the GT-5000?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If the GT6000 seat slides then all you should have to do is buy the slider bracket for the GT6000 and bolt it on your tractor and then put your seat on it and you'll be ready to go. I'm sure someone GT6000 here can give you the part number from there Owners Manuel for it. Then all you would have to do is order it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: SEAT*



> _Originally posted by SAM SAMSRAM _
> *Thanks Randy. What type of seat do you have on the GT-5000? *


The one that came on it...I did take it and the mounting bracket off and enlongate the slot it slides on....That way I could get my generous proportions comfortably on the seat.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Seat Upgrade*

Sam, did you ever upgrade your seat to the automotive type tracks yet? If so, what are the part numbers you used to buy them from Sears?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

come on Sam.. admit it.. you really want a chrome seat dont you??


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Sliding seat*

Sam, The seat on my dgt6000 is a slider seat. Just go to sears parts and type in model No. 917.276120 and then look under seat assembly for part numbers.


----------

